
Myth of the genius solitary scientist is dangerous - okket
https://theconversation.com/myth-of-the-genius-solitary-scientist-is-dangerous-87835
======
Top19
A typical pattern with genius though is an incredible amount of time spent
alone (usually before age 30). Later in life you need to open yourself up and
communicate regularly, but this is more an extra bonus than the core of
innovation.

Check out the 1962 book “Cradles of Eminence”

Cradles of Eminence: Childhoods of More Than 700 Famous Men and Women
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/091070757X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Bpig...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/091070757X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_BpigAbA5Y5H80)

